# Why can't people just be honest?



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

....and admit they want a large collection of animals for free?

Heres the thing: I went on Gumtree and Preloved (I've only just discovered them) looking to rehome a beardie or skink. I personally would rather buy an animal from someone who no longer has the time or money to properly care for an animal, to spare it a life of neglect.

I was shocked at the number of begging adds for free animals. The best ones are for so called 'reptile rescues' . We want any and all unwanted reptiles, must be free and come with their own set ups. These will be our family pets. 

Honest, I have nothing against people truly wanting to help out, but these are blantant freebie hunters. I admit I love a bargain, but I'm always happy to pay the going rate.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd never rehome onto Preloved, etc.

If i had to rehome an animal for any reason it would be to someone i know [either in real life or on here].


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

That what I'm inclined to think- if I ever (heaven forbid) had to give up my baby. I would hope I could find a relative to take her on. The thing is she was an unwanted christmas present that someone had got there children. I was happy to pay for her and her viv, I would never expect to have got her for free though.


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 11, 2009)

I couldn't put one of those ads up for shame. 
I'd rather pay someone for something.


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

uch, yeah, I do get what you mean. Makes me cringe something awful every time. =/


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

It is cringeworthy! Makes you wonder what they'd do though if their large free collection needed a spot of veterinary treatment. 

"Any vets out there who can spare their time? I have a large collection of exotic animals needing specialist examination, tests and medication, all of which I am expecting to get for free. I'll make good use of your time and the animals will be looked after as well as is possible without spending any money. Thanks for reading" :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

lol the ones offering to incubate eggs make me laugh

"you do all the work, and i will keep them in a box for 60 days for you then take 25-50% of your clutch" :no1: yeah sure....

But then you cant blame em for trying i guess.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Know what I don't get though? Why can't these people just shut up and keep their eyes peeled? Why can't they just try for any/all of the FTGH ads that come up all the time? Asking makes them look ridiculous, almost every single time.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Something similar that really "gets me" is people advertising on, say Preloved, that they will rehome turtles. They specify they only want them under a certain size, when its the large ones that need rehoming, then they ask for free equipment, ie tanks, filters etc, then they advertise for sale/rehoming some weeks later with a price attached!:devil:

Meanwhile, they post pictures of their rather rarer and specialised ones that they have bought for their own collection.

To me that is so wrong. Afterall, which ones get the donated equipment :blush:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Stephen P said:


> Meanwhile, they post pictures of their rather rarer and specialised ones that they have bought for their own collection.


... some of which are in a tank donated by a member of the public who thought it was going to be used for rescued turtles :whistling2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> ... some of which are in a tank donated by a member of the public who thought it was going to be used for rescued turtles :whistling2:


Yes, totally agree - its deception and verging on fraud really, but I guess there is no action that can be taken.

Imagine giving up one of your turtles, or indeed any animal/pet for whatever reason and then seeing it being sold on a short while later, just not ethical.

Lets hope they can sleep at night.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I now see that following a plea for tanks and equipment they are now selling tanks!

One has to wonder are these tanks that have been donated and they are hoping to make a quick buck?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised :roll:

Why would they want to get rid of _any_ tanks?


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

You probably find they don't want the reptiles they so call "rescue for free" it probably just another attempt to get something free knowing they can sell it on. 

The lack of reptile shops means people using the internet more to hunt for the species they want so that means there will be more scams from people claiming to have or sell such animals.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been informed of a 'rescue' like this near me.. located in Bittaford Devon. I have been told that she asks for free animals, then sells them on for stupid money! Calls herself N S rescue :bash: I have not been there so can't say for sure, but the people who I have heard this from say her animals are kept in disgusting conditions too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

tracy pearman said:


> ....and admit they want a large collection of animals for free?
> 
> Heres the thing: I went on Gumtree and Preloved (I've only just discovered them) looking to rehome a beardie or skink. I personally would rather buy an animal from someone who no longer has the time or money to properly care for an animal, to spare it a life of neglect.
> 
> ...


tell me about it in ino there just going to be sold on by most of them most of these people must live in very big houses to be able to house all these unwanted pets so wheres the harm in offering money ino :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> It is cringeworthy! Makes you wonder what they'd do though if their large free collection needed a spot of veterinary treatment.
> 
> "Any vets out there who can spare their time? I have a large collection of exotic animals needing specialist examination, tests and medication, all of which I am expecting to get for free. I'll make good use of your time and the animals will be looked after as well as is possible without spending any money. Thanks for reading" :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


lmfao ide pay money to see that add :lol2:


----------



## MattClare (Oct 31, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Yes, totally agree - its deception and verging on fraud really, but I guess there is no action that can be taken.
> 
> Imagine giving up one of your turtles, or indeed any animal/pet for whatever reason and then seeing it being sold on a short while later, just not ethical.
> 
> Lets hope they can sleep at night.


If this is who I think it is :banghead: Id be surprised if they have any trouble sleeping, they have proven all they care about it their personal gain, and not the poor turtles.

Depending on the agreement to take in these animals, It could potentially be misrepresentation, which by statute is always treated as fraud (in terms of damages) unless the defendant can prove its not.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Dragon Wolf said:


> I'd never rehome onto Preloved, etc.
> 
> If i had to rehome an animal for any reason it would be to someone i know [either in real life or on here].


:no1: I agree completely !! I love reptiles but would be heart broken if any one thorght of me as a drop off collector I need to know where the animal has come from and the people so I can give the animal in question the best second staer possible


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I'm any :censor: who advertises "give me all your reptiles for free" & I won't sell them ever never ever sleep really soundly on the back of all the money they're making out of gullable fools who believe thier adds in the first place. It really does amaze me that anybody can be taken in by these adverts, even if desperate to off load you'd sureley sell them for a few quid rather than give to the first total :censor: that asks for them.

by the way has anybody got a spare Miss World they don't want, honest I'll look after her really really well & never take advantage of her stunning looks & lack of intelligence, honest *****.:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

danward1990 said:


> lmfao ide pay money to see that add :lol2:


Oh, I've seen the like. Or when asked, they say "It's alright, I have a PDSA account" :bash:

That drives me mad. Yes you are of course entitled to ask for a free dog since you have a PDSA account. :devil: My vet has a poster on the wall - PDSA accounts have paid for £1240 worth of treatment. PDSA donations for the same time period? £46.

Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------

